# Moderator Introduction



## Danjanou (1 May 2003)

Having taken over the responsibilities of moderator for this forum a short time ago, I thought it best to introduce myself here. I’m a former soldier who left (regretfully) in 1993 for health reasons after some 17 years of service.

I supplement my income by working as a freelance writer, mainly travel, adventure, and humour  articles but the occasional book and movie review as well. That incidentally is how I ended up here. Shortly after stumbling across this site, I noticed that Mike had put out the call for book and later movie reviews. 

I had a large collection of both from some work I had done for a consumer web site I regularly contribute to. Naturally I offered them to Mike, and being desperate for material he accepted them. I’m not quite sure how I then ended up being moderator, but lets just put it down to his powers of persuasion. Any old soldier is aware of the maxim “never volunteer for anything,” well Mike seems to know his way around that.

My first order of business in this forum will be to get in and edit the reviews of mine that Mike has already posted. As I said they were written for another site, and many contain in jokes and references to that site which may seem out of place. After that I’ll continue to add several more reviews that Mike never got around to now that he’s found a willing lackey, including my take on Bernard Cornwell’s Sharpe series.

Time permitting (like everyone else I do have a life outside of cyber-space, and my wife seems to keep coming up with little chores around the place), I’d like to add a few new reviews. There are quite a few books and movies that I’ve been meaning to write about, and hopefully will finally get around to it.

Hopefully this will also not be a solo effort. I’ve been impressed by the depth of talent I’ve seen throughout the site so far. Hopefully some of you will take it into consideration to add a review as well. Fictions, non-fiction, military themed movies, all are welcome. It‘s not like back in school where we‘re going to rate your book report or make you stand up and read it front of the class.

There are no hard or fast rules regarding reviews aside form those already on the site. Naturally I’m available for suggestions or comments, just message me. I’ll try and pop in here at least two to three times a week, if not daily. 

The only point I might make is that common courtesy regarding reviews is that if the book or movie has some sort of “surprise” ending, and you intend on revealing or commenting on it, put a SPOILER ALERT at the beginning of the review stating this. That way anyone who has yet to see it, or read it, may decide not to finish reading your review at that time.

It’s not just reviews we need here. Each review like any other thread can allow for comments or debate of the book/movie reviewed. Think my take on ZULU is way off base then say so. Just be prepared to back yourself up. Of course all the normal rules and courtesies of the board apply.

Well that’s it for now. Hopefully we’ll see some more stuff here soon.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2003)

Welcome aboard, we‘re glad to have you!

I‘m sure you‘ll stir up some lively debate with your reviews. Of the ones I‘ve read so far, you‘re pretty much bang on with my opinion, but far more articulate.

Looking forward to seeing more, not just from you, but from the visitors here in general.

Cheers


----------



## rolandstrong (2 May 2003)

And a Seaforth to boot....you left the year I got in the first time. Good to have you here...


----------



## Danjanou (2 May 2003)

How‘d you know which year I left. They still talking about me there? Honest I paid my mess bill.


----------

